# Universally popular beans for a noob to try



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

For anyone who's seen my other thread on what grinder to get, you will know come Dec 25th I will be the proud owner of a shiny new grinder of some shape or description (Still undecided, lol!) Anyway, I've discovered my wife has already purchased me some beans to go with it. I saw a tin of Illy and a very large packet of Starbucks that I think she bought from Costco (bless her!) obviously I will use these to practice with but I really want to try some freshly roasted stuff so nearer the time I'm planning on ordering some beans. I've already seen the thread on suppliers but as I am a complete novice I wanted to increase my chances of getting something I liked. What I wanted to know is this... Are there any beans that are popular with most if not everyone on here? Something you'd serve up to friends that's not an acquired taste. As usual thanks for any help you can offer.


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

Crikey that is going to be a toughie, my advice would be to mosey over to Hasbeans site and try some of the beans that are rated as most popular (you can sort on the site by bestselling). That will give you a good start on finding your own preferences. If I said a particular bean was the best, that would only be my tastebuds talking not yours, the fun part is experimenting and finding your own favourites. I like Monsoon Malabar, but on of my mates really does not for example.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Being a fan of Has Beans coffee I have to agree totally with what Don says. Monsoon malabar is great----but different---- like it or loathe it.

Ian


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. Monsoon Malabar is currently added to my shopping list. At least I'll know if we have similar taste


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

I would say go for a bag of jailbreak. It's their 'standard' espresso blend and is supposed to have fairly wide brewing parameters (meaning its harder to mess it up!)


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

A good HasBean go-to is their Nicaragua Limoncillo

I also quite like the Londinum Espresso Costa Rican they have on offer at the moment

Nice caramel notes and works well as a single origin espresso and also with milk


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

Just bear in mind that with the Malabar, you will try it and think either "ooh spicy nectar" or "ye gods, those forum swine have poisoned me" , it`s a bit marmite. Jailbreak or similar will give more balanced start to your coffee enjoyment, get both.


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Another vote here for Jailbreak - just working my way through my first roast and thoroughly enjoying it.

My usual go-to bean is Cuban Serrano from HasBean, it's been consistently good for me.


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

DonRJ said:


> Just bear in mind that with the Malabar, you will try it and think either "ooh spicy nectar" or "ye gods, those forum swine have poisoned me" , it`s a bit marmite. Jailbreak or similar will give more balanced start to your coffee enjoyment, get both.










Will do!



Glenn said:


> A good HasBean go-to is their Nicaragua Limoncillo
> 
> I also quite like the Londinum Espresso Costa Rican they have on offer at the moment
> 
> Nice caramel notes and works well as a single origin espresso and also with milk


I like the sound of Londinum Espresso Costa Rican. Caramel notes....I'm salivating!

On a bit of a tangent has anyone got an email address for Coffeehit? I've been trying to send them some questions (I know I'm full of them) but their contact form doesn't work.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

[email protected] will reach Paul


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks very much!


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

Despite whats been written I've found jailbreak a little sensitive to how its used, fanastic in a chemex for example. I reckon that Blake blend is more forgiving But definatly give Hasbeans a try.

Gaz


----------



## coffeeloverlisa (Aug 29, 2009)

If you get a raise in your allowance  or a holiday bonus, order some Jamaican Blue Mountain from us. It is so worth the treat and it will make your coffee collection complete. Cheers!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Blake for me lasted a long time and kept improving for 28 days before starting to drop away in taste. I'm surprised I managed to keep it that long though, it was pretty tasty


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Another coffee that I think you'll quite like (I know I certainly do) is the Panama Duncan from Union and can be purchased from this link

This is not your normal everyday coffee, and has a delicate flavour, with jasmine, sweet crisp apple and apricot too. I agree 100% with the description, and when cupping this coffee at Union roastery earlier this year I scored it very highly. It was the best of that particular table which contained some strong contenders.

If you're entertaining tea drinkers over the xmas break then this is one to serve.


----------



## ian3193 (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi

I like Guatemala El Bosque Amatitlan Red Bourbon 2010-2011 Crop or Blake Espresso Blend both from Steve @ Has Bean. The El Bosque works really well as drip, I use Hario V60. I used to be an out and out espresso guy until Steve at Has bean broaden my horizons!! The Blake Espresso Blend i found is the "easiest" of the Has Bean blends esp with a domestic set up, its a bit more forgiving as regards grind, dose and tamp. Another good espresso blend is Grumpy Mule Organic Espresso, both these blends tend to be a bit more darker roasted, I think the term used by the yoofs of today is Old Skool!!! Whateva!!

Hope this helps

Ian


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks alot everyone. I intend on trying eveything that's bean mentioned (sorry poor joke!)


----------



## Voodoo Cafe (Jun 25, 2010)

One of the really great things I have enjoyed over the years is trying different beans. I started off with a Culumbian bean and made my way through South America, I can now recognise where a bean has come from, by their acidity, the size of the bean etc. So I recomend going into the nearest coffee suplier and buying a selection of beans to sample.

I'll also be selling beans on line in the New Year: www.voodoocafe.co.uk


----------



## shuggyboy24 (Jun 29, 2010)

hi,

As the old adage states: 'one mans junk is anothers treasure', and although a newbie to expresso drinking myself, but i would thoroughly recommend, from Hasbean the following: Guatemala El Bosque Amatitlan Red Bourbon 2010-2011 Crop and also Costa Rica Finca de Licho 2010-2011.

The former being my favourite so far

Hugh


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

May well get shot down in flames for this, but I found the red bourbon distinctly average in espresso. It may work brilliantly in press/filter though. It would be another vote for jailbreak for me as I don't know what the new colombians are like yet.

One you'd have to try if they get some in next year, would be the bolivian machacamarca.


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

I've ordered some of the red bourbon and finca de licho to use for filter/aeropress over xmas and also the espresso starter pack (5 bags for £20, all 4 new blends plus a nicaraguan limoncillo), I think my gf might be buying me a bag of the panama geisha as well!

It's gonna be quite highly caffeinated but I think I'm getting a chemex for christmas so it'll be nice to try some new beans in it!


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Well I hope you manage to get some sleep!


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

I'm not fussed about sleep too much, no work and perhaps some of the ashes to watch!

Also I was thinking if we have family/friends round it will be nice to be able to be able to brew up lots on my new 8 cup chemex (if it arrives in time).


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

Try the jabberwocky in your chemex if you get the chance, superb, I think it's much better than it is as an espresso

Gaz


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

I'll definitely give it a go! My pack of 100 bleached chemex filters arrived today, just hoping the chemex gets here in time.


----------



## yorktiger (Jul 6, 2008)

Has bean gets a lot of support on here, I've had the monsoon malabar and many others, but for preference i think the monsoon from coffeebeanshop produces a btter coffee...if you're a newby then they do special 4 pack bundles at a decent price.


----------

